# Platzangst Hose



## findel (19. März 2008)

Servus,

Ich ziehe es in Erwägung, diese Hose zu erwerben - Platzangst eland zip. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Hose?  
Vieleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie diese in der Größe ausfallen, Qualität und so weiter.

mfg Findel


----------



## T8Force (19. März 2008)

Ich schließe mich einfach mal an. Finde die Hose ziemlich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. März 2008)

hi habe die hose vom letzten jahr super , wasserdicht aber sehr warm weil nicht atmungsagtiv sehr dickes material richtig was um es richtig krache zu lassen bergab


----------



## T8Force (20. März 2008)

Ich glaube das hilft bei der "eland" nicht weiter. Ist ja was Anderes als die 2007ner, aber trotzdem danke...


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (20. März 2008)

ich habe sie bestellt, wenns klappt ist sie nach ostern da ... dann kann ich berichten ..habe eine auch noch von 07, die verarbeitung ist top und stürze hält sie auch aus .. bloss bissl warm .. die eland soll ja atmungsaktiv sein, ich lass mich überraschen, wennich sie habe, dann berichte ich


----------



## findel (20. März 2008)

Na das ist ja supi, da kannst Du uns nach Ostern bestimmt näheres schreiben. Wäre nett wenn Du  Deine Größe bzw. die der Hose schreiben könntest, damit ich einen Anhalt habe.

Wünsche ein schönes langes WE.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (20. März 2008)

werde ich machen, sobald die hose da ist.
euch auch ein schönes langes we ... 
die schweiz zum ski fahren ruft .. jippi


----------



## TZR (20. März 2008)

Übergewichtig? Oder warum Angst vorm Platzen?


----------



## T8Force (20. März 2008)

Oh man Junge! Respekt, wo hast du den heißen Joke denn ausgepackt. 

Manchen Menschen ist echt langweilig. Nur blöd, dass man soetwas mitkriegen muss... 

@Lupin the 3rd

Also ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Wünsch dir auch ein paar schöne Feiertage....


----------



## TZR (21. März 2008)

Ich bin ja schon froh, daß der Witz ohne Smily erkannt wurde.


----------



## T8Force (21. März 2008)

Das war kein Witz, sondern einfach nur ein überflüssiger Kommentar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (21. März 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Oh man Junge! Respekt, wo hast du den heißen *Joke* denn ausgepackt.



http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&lp=frde&lp=esde&search=joke


----------



## BillGehts (21. März 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Übergewichtig? Oder warum Angst vorm Platzen?


----------



## peter71 (23. März 2008)

Wäre auch auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt, zumal die Hose nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist. Aber die optik ist klasse.


----------



## findel (7. April 2008)

Servus,

Gibt es denn nun schon irgendwelche Berichte über die Eland Zip von Platzangst???


----------



## Dropdead (7. April 2008)

Die ist gerade mal auf den Markt! Mit ein bißchen Glück halte ich gleich eine in den Händen. Die Hose dürfte sich kaum von der Wilde Beest unterscheiden (außer der Farbe natürlich) und mit der bin ich hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (7. April 2008)

ich habe meine noch nicht, warte noch sehnsüchtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (7. April 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Die ist gerade mal auf den Markt! Mit ein bißchen Glück halte ich gleich eine in den Händen. Die Hose dürfte sich kaum von der Wilde Beest unterscheiden (außer der Farbe natürlich) und mit der bin ich hoch zufrieden.



Ich denke aber doch. Die Eland dürfte eher weniger steif sein und dünner wirken.
Bin aber auch schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Bericht!


----------



## Dropdead (7. April 2008)

Paket ist unterwegs, soll laut Platzangst morgen ankommen. Ich denke Ende der Woche ist die Kollektion in den Läden.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. April 2008)

Hoi,
Ich überlege mir auch die Hose zu kaufen, nur weiß ich nicht wie die Größen ausfallen. Hat vielleicht jemand ein von letztes Jahr in S und kann die Maße posten. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dropdead (10. April 2008)

Hose heute in der Hand gehabt. Schnitt ist vergleichbar mit der Wildebeest, Material ist etwas feiner (aber trotzdem relativ steif und auch nicht dünn) als bei der oben genannten. Die Hose hat aufgesetzte Cargotaschen und ein Fach für die Liftkarte. 

Wer eine 2 in 1-Hose (kurz und lang) sucht kann bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (11. April 2008)

meien ist auch da .. laut meiner familie, sehr geiler stoff nicht ganz so dick wie die wildbeest und mit lüftiungsöffnungen, der rest wurde schon genannt, den schnitt am hintern haben sie auch ein wnig geändert.
prädikat: kaufen!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hoi,
> Ich überlege mir auch die Hose zu kaufen, nur weiß ich nicht wie die Größen ausfallen. Hat vielleicht jemand ein von letztes Jahr in S und kann die Maße posten.
> 
> Gruß Simon




hab die wildebeest in m wenn du magst dann mess ich die mal. wenn dir die maße zu weit sind, dann die s kaufen.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. April 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab die wildebeest in m wenn du magst dann mess ich die mal. wenn dir die maße zu weit sind, dann die s kaufen.



Das wäre top!! 
Vor allem die Lange ist wichtig.
Danke schonmal.

Simon


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (21. April 2008)

sooooo zusammen,

ich habe sie am we angehabt und muss sagen, ein wirklich geile hose (der rest der platztangstsachen auch total genial, vorallem die hoodies)
leicht, stylisch , bequem und kein vergleich zur wildbeast, trotzdem robister stoff, ausreichend taschen sind auch vorhanden.
ich habe sie in größe L und bin 1.96m
mir passt sie sehr gut, geht bist fast auf den boden

gruß


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Mai 2008)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> sooooo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe sie am we angehabt und muss sagen, ein wirklich geile hose (der rest der platztangstsachen auch total genial, vorallem die hoodies)
> leicht, stylisch , bequem und kein vergleich zur wildbeast, trotzdem robister stoff, ausreichend taschen sind auch vorhanden.
> ...



Hi,

bin ja etwas Kleinwüchsiger als du, nur 1,85m, aber kannst du mal die Beinlänge (innen) posten?
Hört sich so an, als wenn L wieder sehr groß ausfällt.

Hat jemand noch die Beinlänge in M  ???

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## The Floh (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Also ich bin 1.86 und trage L, passt eigentlich perfekt...
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
trage auch seit zwei Wochen die Platzangst Eland Hose in weiß und Größe L.
Mich würden 'mal eure Langzeiterfahrungen interessieren.
Ich selbst bin bisher zweigeteilter Meinung über die Hose.
Positiv sehe ich klar die Optik, den Tragekompfort und den Aufbau der Hose. Allerdings sind diese Punkte für mich eher selbstverständlich bzw. ich kaufe die Hose ja nach diesen Kriterien.
Absolut unzufrieden bin ich mit der Qualität und Verarbeitung des Materials.
1. Fällt zu groß aus.
2. In weiß eigentlich niemals mehr sauber zu bekommen - Waschen bei (wie angegeben) 30°C löst eigentlich nur den gröbsten Dreck. Unschöne hellbraune Flecken bleiben zurück.
3. Material an sich zwar reißfest, aber nicht sonderlich Abriebfest. Die Faserstruktur reißt meines Erachtens viel zu schnell auf. Schon von Berührungen eines drehenden Hinterrades (z.B. beim Kette Aufkurbeln) habe ich 'Bremsspuren' und kleine Aufriebe im Material.
4. Nähte teilweise miserabel. Am ersten Tag ist mir bei einem leichten Rutscher auf den Knien die Naht vom Reißverschluss des Hosenbeines gerissen. Weitere zwei Nähte (Gürtelschlaufe und Hoseninnenseite) lösen sich nach geradeeinmal 6-7 Tragestunden einfach auf.
Alles in allem bin ich - für diesen Preis - nicht sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf.
Gruß


----------



## cvrider (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mir die Tage auch die Eland bestellen nur bin ich mir mit den Größen noch unsicher.Bin 1.89 groß und wiege 70Kg also sehr dünn!Habe gelesen das die sehr groß ausfallen sollen!Kann jemand vielleicht mal die Beinlänge von der M posten!Habe die Vermutung das mir die L oben zu breit und auch von der Beinlänge zu lang sein wird.Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!Bis bald,Chris


----------



## The Floh (21. Juli 2008)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass du XL brauchst, denn die neue Modellserie Eland ist am Bund enger geworden und auch von der Beinlänge her weniger.
Am besten  ist, wenn du Platzangst direkt anschreibst, die helfen dir gerne weiter!
Bis dann
Floh
Bin übrigens von der Eland hellauf begeistert, hatte vorher die Wildebeest diese hatte aber einen Produktionsfehler wodurch ich die Eland bekam...


----------



## cvrider (23. Juli 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass du XL brauchst, denn die neue Modellserie Eland ist am Bund enger geworden und auch von der Beinlänge her weniger.
> Am besten  ist, wenn du Platzangst direkt anschreibst, die helfen dir gerne weiter!
> Bis dann
> Floh
> Bin übrigens von der Eland hellauf begeistert, hatte vorher die Wildebeest diese hatte aber einen Produktionsfehler wodurch ich die Eland bekam...



Habe heute Nachricht von Platzangst bekommen!Die empfehlen mir die L,wirds     
dann wohl auch werden.Freu mich schon

Gruß,Chris


----------



## timson1000 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hey, ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder. Ich möchte mir die Platzangst Eland kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht ob S oder M. 
Ich bin 1,82 groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm , wiege aber nur 66 kg. Welche Größe würdet ihr da empfehlen? Wäre nett, wenn einer die Länge der Hosenbeine von S bzw M messen könnte. Eig würde ich zu M greifen, aber ich habe bedenken, dass die dann sehr weit an den BEinen ist, was ich nicht möchte...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
MfG


----------



## flyingscot (14. Dezember 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder. Ich möchte mir die Platzangst Eland kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht ob S oder M.
> Ich bin 1,82 groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm , wiege aber nur 66 kg. Welche Größe würdet ihr da empfehlen? Wäre nett, wenn einer die Länge der Hosenbeine von S bzw M messen könnte. Eig würde ich zu M greifen, aber ich habe bedenken, dass die dann sehr weit an den BEinen ist, was ich nicht möchte...
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> MfG



Also die S wird sicher zu kurz sein. Ich habe hier mit 1.80m die M und die passt von der Länge gerade so, kürzer dürfte sie nicht sein. Die Hose ist schon weit geschnitten. Wenn man die Beinabschlüsse eng einstellt sieht das etwas "Pumphosenmäßig" aus. Aber irgendwie sollen da ja auch die Protektoren drunter passen können und das klappt wirklich gut ohne zu spannen.


----------



## timson1000 (14. Dezember 2008)

hmm...aber wenn ich M nehme und die fast zu kurz ist ist auch schitte...was hast du denn für ne Beinlänge?


----------



## flyingscot (14. Dezember 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> hmm...aber wenn ich M nehme und die fast zu kurz ist ist auch schitte...was hast du denn für ne Beinlänge?



Ich habe so ne Schrittlänge von ca. 86cm.


----------



## timson1000 (14. Dezember 2008)

hm ich habe 88cm...das ist jetzt natürlich Mist...in L ist sie sicherlcih zu weit. 
Kannst du vllt mal nen Foto machen, wenn du die Hose trägst?
Wäre echt super nett von dir! Emailadresse könnte ich dir dann PN schicken.
MfG
timson1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (17. Dezember 2008)

push, kannt keiner noch was zur Größe sagen oder hat nen Foto, wenn einer die Hose trägt?


----------



## flyingscot (17. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, aber du würdest nix sinnvolles auf den Fotos erkennen. Sinnvoller ist sicher die Hose zu bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückzugeben.

Hab ich auch so gemacht: anprobiert, mit und ohne Protektoren, das volle Programm und dann behalten. Wobei mir gerade kein Onlineshop bekannt ist, bei dem die Hose nicht ausverkauft ist.


----------



## timson1000 (17. Dezember 2008)

okay, ich kenn da einen.


----------



## darkrider23 (13. Dezember 2009)

jmd ne Ahnung wo ich noch ne Eland bekommen könnte?!


----------

